

I can't remember a website that was posted here within the last few weeks - badave

There was a website that was supposed to be a portal for the internet (launch page).  It's whole schtick was that it was simple and it had 4 icons for web services you could click on links to.  I really liked the design and was wondering if anyone remembered what it was called.  I think the url started with a 4.
======
wesley
<http://fav4.org>

~~~
badave
Thanks so much!

